

What developers do I need? - trawcliffe

Scenario:<p>I&#x27;m creating an iOS app, where consumers can scroll through deals.<p>There&#x27;s also a website where clients can log in and publish and manage those deals. Which will be pulled through to the app.<p>What language would you recommend these be developed in, and who would you ideally hire if it was all up to you!?
======
smt88
Creating a native deals app is the same as burning money. Literally. You might
as well just go outside and burn it.

Creating a deals website isn't much better, but it's still better. It's much
cheaper, cross-platform, cross-device, and much easier to drive traffic to it.
Getting someone to download an app is way harder and more expensive than
getting them to visit a website. Nothing about displaying deals requires a
native app.

So for the frontend, it's going to be HTML5 and CSS. Doesn't sound like there
would be AJAX functionality, so you don't need things like TypeScript, React,
or whatever.

For the backend, it really doesn't matter. Ideally you'd do it yourself, for
free, in Drupal or WordPress. Second to that would be to find a pre-built
system that's available for purchase (Google around, I bet you can find
"Groupon clone in [PHP/Python/Ruby]" somewhere).

And, worst-case scenario, you'd have someone write a backend. Since it's so
simple, it doesn't really matter that much what backend they used. But there's
really no reason to create a custom system for this.

